
Newly digitized recordings offer a glimpse of the Ukrainian-Jewish past - tintinnabula
https://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/culture-news/266941/vernadsky-library-kiev
======
bdr
My friend runs a great blog called Forgotten Galicia. Here’s a recent post
including Jewish history in the region:
[https://forgottengalicia.com/vanished-world-galicias-
jewish-...](https://forgottengalicia.com/vanished-world-galicias-jewish-
cemeteries/)

------
jamra
My company outsources to Ukraine. Something that bothered me there was in the
city of Lviv. Directly next to the demolished synagogue that is now a
memorial, there is a restaurant named after that same demolished synagogue
that parodizes Jews. The bill shows up and costs significantly more than it
should. The waiters wear wigs to look like Hasidic Jews. On national TV, they
make jokes out of exaggerating Jewish mannerisms. Without efforts like these
to digitize the past, Ukraine will white wash their history and cover it up by
scapegoating Jews.

------
anotheryou
the link to the audio CDs is dead, here is an archived version
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180221191627/http://audio.ipri...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180221191627/http://audio.ipri.kiev.ua/)

Sadly nothing more than the titles and an email address on there

------
MisterOctober
this recalls to my mind J.S. Foer's 'Everything is Illuminated,' which deals
with Ukrainian-Jewish issues in general and identity in particular. Was also
made into an outstanding and hilarious movie by L. Schrieber

------
yosefzeev
Neat. It would be awesome if they would open source some of the files for
download. I did not see a place in the article suggesting that.

~~~
mark212
in the old days, the libraries of the former Soviet states would only do
trades for materials. I had a colleague who corresponded with a library in St.
Petersburg and would trade microfilms (!) of Talmud manuscripts to get ones
that hadn't ever been seen in the west before. This was roughly '92 through
about '99\. Then when it opened up more, selling microfilm or high-res scans
of old texts and manuscripts was a big source of hard currency for the
libraries' operating budgets.

I suspect the lack of open-sourcing is to preserve an important revenue stream
for the archive which I suspect is, like all libraries everywhere, horribly
underfunded.

I'd be thrilled if they had an English / Hebrew language site that took
donations. Could probably get a decent return on that small investment.

------
ykv_name
Very well done, Jake.

